# إسطوانة Windows XP Professional الأصلية هدية لأعضاء المنتدى



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

*إسطوانة Windows XP Professional الأصلية هدية لأعضاء المنتدى*

Windows XP Professional SP1
حمل النسخة الأصلية من الرابط التالى
تم تعديل الرابط
أدخل هذا السيرفر وحمل منه ويندوز اكس بى بروفيشنال سيرفس باك 1

ftp://217.219.86.36/SERVICE PACK/

وستجد أيضا مجموعة برامج مفيدة وجميلة
ارجو التثبيت


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

مجهود رأئع يا مينوووووووووووووووووووووووووو شكرا ليك


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

ميرسى يا يس اور نو على مرورك و متابعتك ربنا يباركك حبيبى


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2006)

هايل هايل بجد يا مينو

اية النشاط دة بس

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا مايكل على مرورك و اهتمامك


----------



## Michael (27 مارس 2006)

العفو يا باشا


----------



## The_Hero (26 مايو 2006)

ميرسى خالص يعم مينو على على البرامج الممتازه زيك دى و لعلمك وحشتنى ابقى اسال اوكى
ربنا معاك


----------



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا حبيبي مينو على السيرفر الحلو دة

ربنا معاك حبيبي


----------



## kmmmoo (10 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## ro0ofa (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على مجهودك


----------



## mr.hima (16 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش هتعبك معايا انا مش عارف أنزل اى حاجة ......
ممكن تقولى الطريقة ...
سلام ونعمة


----------



## mr.hima (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*مية مية ولا فراخ الجمعية ...................مرسى*:big33: 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## mina maher dk (30 ديسمبر 2006)

كل سنه وانت طيب :yaka:


----------



## ayman_lin (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا غلى مجهودك الكبيرولكن التحميل بطىء هل من وسيلة اخرى وشكرا


----------

